# How 2 charge your phone dialing a 3 digit no.??



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 24, 2007)

my friend told me he had read in Bombay Times a month ago u could charge your phone by just dialing 3 digits 

is it true and what no. I have a Airtel conn. and also a MTNL Trump conn.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 24, 2007)

Crap... u cant charge ur fone by dialling a no.. tho there were some codes to save battery but even they dont ork on new fones...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah! There was a code to charge Samsung "CDMA" mobile phones but believe me it doesnt work.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 24, 2007)

yaar c it logicallly 
they mean u can use NETWORK to charge up ur BATTERY
how is that possible
infct i believ network [or lack thereof] is responsible fr battery usage


----------



## Stalker (Jun 24, 2007)

does he mean re-charge his account balance or something??


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2007)

may be


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2007)

long time back i had got a message on orkut saying that if we type some code then the hidden battery power will get activated and we can use it.....
may be he is talking abt it.....


----------



## Stalker (Jun 24, 2007)

_*hidden*_ battery power getting activated...lol .........orkut is full of crap!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 24, 2007)

^^That code was *3370# which restarts your phone with 50% more battery but its crap and this code works only on older phones like Nokia 2100...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 24, 2007)

ok i digged out my orkut saved messages (abt 300)and here it is
Subject: Hidden Battery power
Imagine your cell battery is very low , you are expecting an important call
and you don't have a charger. Nokia instrument comes with a reserve
battery. To activate, press the keys *3370# Your cell will restart with
this reserve and the instrument will show a 50% increase in battery. This
reserve will get charged when you charge your cell next time.

hmm so even ankur says same...who knows....neva tried it...


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 24, 2007)

it really works ... for me ... and there is no hidden battery power ... it just increases battry power by 30 % ....by reducing voice quality ... as it uses a less complex(or simple) algo to decode voice .... and new generation phns have this feature by name like "change active speech codec" ... so its not crap ... it works on my 2100 ... and if u wish to change the algo again ... just press #3370# ..........


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah that's somewhat what my frnd said 50% power-up when u dial that no. good for me i'm using a nokia phone 

will see in a while coz my battery is already full


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey guys tht code is all crap. As per Nokia HQ ppl, the codes such at *3370#, #3370# and *4720#, #4720# were incorporated in fones til the n7250 line of production. The purpose was to enable *CODEC FOR BTTER VOICE *smthing [i cudnt understand wht my uncle who works thre meant] but thats NOT activating hidden power. it was supposed to b used way bak whn the networks were not very strong and this code wud basically reboot the fone, putting more than/less thn normal pressure to try to boost signal strenght [dependin on * or # ]
Nowadays its redundant coz the netwrks r stronger

and sm old geeks feel tht putting half pressure wud put 50% more life in battery while using the logic tht reduced network boost reduces battry use... its not directly related u c


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 25, 2007)

Pressure? What do you mean by pressure in code? As in timeout seconds and retries?


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

i cudnt understand


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 25, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> i cudnt understand


 
 ts simple u see ....in older times ..whn netwrks were weaker ...the handsets used two type of algorithms to decode or decompress voice over network .... so after pressing *3370#, the phone would restart and started to use a less complex decoding algo which uses less battery power and hence increasing battery back up upto some extent ... but as now u knw that netwroks are far much stronger ...so no algo is needed to boost voice quality and hence the code is incorporated in new gen phones ....got it now ???????


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

Thr is no such method like dialing 3 digit no. to charge ur cell n evn if u enter d codes listed above, thr is no 50% increase in ur battry life. I hav tried it. It is only a few extra min. u get wit it...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually cell phone doesnt utilize total amount of battery just like our laptops.
In laptop, it automatically shut downs/hibernates system based on pre-defined battery level. Like when the battery reaches 3% power, the laptop will automatically hibernate/shut down. But u can change this 3% level from Power Settings.

Same case applies in cell phones, it automatically switch off at a pre-defined battery level. And u can decrease this level and can allow cell phone to fully utilize the battery by using such codes.

But such codes don't give noticable amount of battery backup, just a few extra minutes, which are hardly to notice.


----------

